
Pinterest Adds More to Your Marketing Arsenal | Viraliti - amev
http://blog.viraliti.com/pinterest-adds-more-to-your-marketing-arsenal/
======
jalicesmith
Any news on Pinterest's api?

~~~
amev
nope!!! but hoping that they'll one very soon. I read a recent article saying
that "the wait will be over soon"

------
anikendra
This was long due!!!

